# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Christmas Music

## Trinnity

Break out the cocoa....

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## OceanloverOH

I love Christmas songs that are a bit obscure; not the standard carol that everyone knows.  Here's one I like from Baillie and the Boys:

----------


## OceanloverOH

A simple, beautiful melody from the Caribbean...

----------


## OceanloverOH

Does anyone have a sweeter voice for Christmas songs than Karen Carpenter?

----------


## OceanloverOH

Such an unlikely pair....but such a great Christmas song!

----------


## OceanloverOH

The best version since Judy Garland!

----------

